# General Practitioner/Internist



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Can anyone here recommend a good GP or internist who is educated in the United States/UK? I live in Maadi and have been to Dr. Ghaly twice but I don't like his services as he did not have good bedside manners and seem all too eager to make money out of me by insisting that I go for all kinds of lab tests even though I told him I have already done it in the United States.
Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lab tests are the norm here, doesn't seem to matter what problem you have they send you to take blood, do a urine and stool test, x rays etc, also they prescribe antibiotics at the drop of a hat. I don't know if this is a cultural thing but I do know that my Egyptian staff only have a headache for thirty minutes and then tell me they need to see a doctor or a cough and they need antibiotics. I of course being made of sterner stuff give them two painkillers and tell them to lie down for an hour.


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, he wanted to check my blood group saying that I needed it to apply for my driver's licence. I told him I have already this test prior to coming here and I have a written document from my doctor in the United States. He said he has to verify the results and therefore I have to take another blood test! 

I told him I am immune to Hep A and there was no need to take my blood, he said he needed to verify it.

I mean why does he need to verify everything? It's like he didn't trust my doctors in the United States or that he didn't trust me because I am a woman?

Is this a cultural issue here that the doctors never trust what their patient say?


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

My husband received my blood results today - yes, women here are considered too stupid to read medical results so it has to be passed to the husbands. And guess what? I am found to be B- which is totally and completely wrong. I have done numerous blood tests in the past with different doctors in different countries and I have always been O+. 

So when did I become B- in Egypt?

Someone got all my blood test mixed up with another patient! And she didn't wear gloves or washed her hands prior/after to handling me! 

So can anyone out there recommend me a better doctor than Dr. Ghaly or is he the BEST there is in Egypt!

If he is, then let all Patients beWare!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Arab Rose any time I go for blood tests I always tell them to wear gloves and I make sure I see them taking the needle out of the packaging, if I don't I tell them they will not do it until I have seen the packaging being broken. They never use gloves here or very rarely, I have been in hospital four times here... although the medical treatment I received was first class the hygiene practice left a lot to be desired. The no gloves thing is there is a wide held belief that there is no H.I.V here same as there are no homosexual Egyptians or a drugs problem, all tosh of course.
I have a friends in Maadi one whose husband is a paediatrician I will email her now and ask her if he can recommend anyone for you


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Arab Rose
GP's don't seem part of the medical system here, as you can go straight to the specialist without referral form GP. Most specialists have daily clinics at hospitals/medical centres as well as private offices/clinics.
We use Cleopatra Hospital, Cleopatra st, Salah el Din Square, Heliopolis as they are approved by our medical insurer BUPA. I have reasonable amount of faith in Cleopatra, our twin boys 3.5yrs just had their tonsils removed 10 days ago!
Have visited 4 other hospitals in Heliopolis area, and Cleopatra is the best in my opinion.
MS - yes its a different culture here in regard to medeince, if the Dr doesn't prescribe you medience he can't be any good!! Its scary the overuse of antibiotics etc here, I have family members who are Dr's and they always interested in what meds are prescibed.


----------

